# Magnaturals ledges



## Lunty (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all, 

Due to not having much time/patience to build a ledge myself I am looking for somewhere in the uk to buy a magnaturals feeding ledge. I was aware of lizardplanet.co.uk but they haven't seemed to have any in stock for ages! Does anybody no of any? 

Thanks!


----------



## LG_ (Nov 27, 2011)

Unfortunately there are none available in the UK as far as I'm aware, unless purchased second hand of course but due to the rarity of them they fetch prices more than that of the new ones on eBay etc..

Luke


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I can build you one if you wanted. Be simple to knock up a ledge with built in holes for feeding bowls and magnets flushed in to the back. All I'd need is the rough dimensions of the ledge and the feeding bowls and together we can decide on magnets to use. Either that or you sort the magnets and bowls and just give me the dimensions and I'll mould the shelf to incorporate both and then you put them in. Either ways fine by me. 

If you take a look here you can see the build I have recently completed for myself. You can also see on the last page some work I started yesterday, vivarium accessories to sell on. I will be building a few similar items over the week to sell and hopefully lead to full custom builds, need to drum up interest first. 

Best thing about building it yourself or getting someone to do it for you is its fully customisable plus unique! If you're interested, let me know! :2thumb:


----------



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

theres someone in the equipment classifieds selling some


----------



## JackP (Oct 6, 2011)

*Magnaturals*

If people are still interested you can buy them off amazon.com and just pay in pounds instead of dollars, shipping isn't quick but its well worth it!!


----------

